# a question?



## satine (Oct 25, 2017)

i'm super pumped for this new game! my phone battery is going to hate me. but i could have sworn somebody said (either in a news article, on here, or elsewhere) that there was a way to connect acnl towns with this game in some way. so now i'm plagued with wondering if that's true? I just didn't see it anywhere so I doubt it but I kind of liked that idea!


----------



## Jake (Oct 25, 2017)

When Nintendo first announced they were working on an AC mobile title back in April last year, I believe they said it would have some connectivity with the main games. Other than that, they haven't said anything in regards to what games it will connect to, and how it will connect.


----------



## blue2kid3 (Oct 25, 2017)

Jake said:


> When Nintendo first announced they were working on an AC mobile title back in April last year, I believe they said it would have some connectivity with the main games. Other than that, they haven't said anything in regards to what games it will connect to, and how it will connect.



Yeah that's exactly right they mentioned A.C. specifically back when switch was called NX but it seems nintendo wants to replace the 3DS with mobile and going all out on franchises that will also in some way benefit a franchise on switch. I wanna say it was on a nintendo direct but they are so frequent it would be hard to find an exact quote.


----------



## Sheando (Oct 25, 2017)

I expect it will connect to an upcoming Switch game instead of to New Leaf, but of course I don't actually know.


----------



## Biyaya (Oct 25, 2017)

Those who said it'd connect to ACNL said so as speculation, even if they said it resolutely. I've assumed it is going to connect to the Switch in some way.

But here's the news update that mentions connectivity to the main game:
https://www.nintendo.co.uk/News/201...Zelda-along-with-annual-earnings-1102529.html
Pretty vague.


----------

